
Show HN: I compiled career advice from Paul Graham, Sam Altman, Naval and others - rohanm93
https://resumeworded.com/curated-career-advice/
======
rohanm93
Hi HN! I've compiled a list of actionable career advice from the world's most
successful people. Each piece of advice is accompanied with a few 'Key ideas'
so people can quickly get an actionable insight without having to watch a full
video or read a full essay.

I'd also really love your feedback on what this could evolve into (if
anything!). This is just an initial version. Right now I curated links and
distilled the core ideas on this page. But going forward, I'd love to have
some more original content (e.g. interviewing people and sharing their advice
in small nuggets).

------
yesenadam
So far, so good! I'm glad I read those, thanks. There's only like 10 so far,
right? Maybe they're your absolute favourite quotes, might be hard to keep up
the quality...unless you have people sending you candidates.

~~~
rohanm93
Awesome, glad it was useful! Yes, great point there's only like 15ish in there
so far. I do have a backlog of ~25ish more still to add that I'll be adding
over the next few weeks. Hopefully I should be able to find enough content
after that!

